# Mauricio Rua banner request



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Can someone make me a banner of Mauricio Rua with the lightweight title or after winning his matches, heck any pics of him. Make the background blue with some yellow sparks. The text on it can be "Chute Boxe's Prodigy". Thanks.


----------

